# Sign of mts?



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

That's just the tanks in front of my house


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

shouldnt they be IN your house.. filled... tsk tsk


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

3 are going to be used for sumps on my 1 tank

ATM I have 10 tanks setup ranging from 2g to 300g


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

hehe. I think I have you beat before. Cleaned up a little bit since than. I have also seem Anthony's way worse :lol:

Still have empty at least (might have missed something): 80g acrylic, 65g rimless, Aquavista wall, couple sumps, 20g acrylic, a very tall 10g(?). Just sold my 150g acrylic


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

When I am delivering fish I usually just look for fish tanks and buckets in the yard then I know I have the right place. Much easier than looking for the house number.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Defiantly MTS looks like a severe case you should seek treatment immediately.  Cheers


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

At my worse MTS, I was up to almost 1000g of sw and a 110g koi pond outside. I also brought about 8 tanks to the BCA auction, bought another one from a member to get to another member, and bought the Fluval Flora for the frogfish tank. So this is a good start on MTS but still have a ways to go before its serious


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Canadian_Aqua_Farm said:


> When I am delivering fish I usually just look for fish tanks and buckets in the yard then I know I have the right place. Much easier than looking for the house number.


Hehe, I look for the GLOW and sometime flickering street lights :lol:


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Hehe, I look for the GLOW and sometime flickering street lights :lol:


Same. The blue glow of actinic or Blue LEDs is a dead give away:bigsmile:


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

there is still hope for you. have your fish spayed or neutered.


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

And when you have no more space for tanks then there is always Betas...


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

onefishtwofish said:


> there is still hope for you. have your fish spayed or neutered.


Ha ha ha...love it...:lol:


----------

